# Dogs in Pets at Home ?



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Are dogs allowed in PAH? I'm sure I've seen some in there but I can't find the relevant part of their website which says whether they are/are not allowed .


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, they're allowed


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup they're allowed  We take Blade all the time, but it takes us about 45 mins longer to get around as -everyone- stops us to give him a stroke. He also tries to terrorize the guinea pigs , and likes to scare grumpy old men with toilet brush dogs


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes they are! our local one has a bowl of treats on the counter for them. Which Ruska finds straight away.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Ben drags me in there :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, they are. I don't like where the small animals are in some stores though, I hurry mine on past them and don't let them stop. I always feel sorry for them when folk let their dogs stare at them, bark, paw at the glass. I try to go to one where they're out of the way a little more.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

As above - yes they can 

Inca likes trying to find holes and tears in the bags of dog food :yikes:


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep  the staff love Rossi and Runa :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes they are. They don't even mind when my springer shows his appreciation of the lovely displays by cocking his leg up against them.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

They are allowed,

Zab loves it at P&H the staff laughed at him on Monday when I took him in. There was a very friendly rabbit standing on its hind leg sniffing the glass at Zab .... Guess who was submitting to the rabbit  Nice to know he's okay with small furries 
Plus he likes the treat he gets at the till.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

yes they are....please expect to find Lester skidding across the floor in rain, cocking his leg (only once) on the dried food, Cocking his leg (only once) on the complementry water bowl outside and jumping on the counter for treats!!!!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Terrorising guinea pigs, ripping open bags of food, cocking legs up displays.... :yikes: I'm surprised they're still allowing dogs inside.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Be a bit difficult to carry out a free weight check if they don't allow dogs in store  

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...10601_nutrition-consultation-booking_-1_10551

That's where I've been taking Mill for her weight check  Although of course, I don't ask for the nutritional advice, as I'd rather carry out independent research ... Or come on here  but I do sometimes buy a bag of treats, or a toy or something, so that I'm giving something back


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Terrorising guinea pigs, ripping open bags of food, cocking legs up displays.... :yikes: I'm surprised they're still allowing dogs inside.


Isn't it just :yikes:

There's no excuse for it.

I feel sorry for the staff having to clear up after people not even going to start on the small furries.

Millie has gone in but we go straight to the dog isles avoiding the rabbits etc.

Personally if my dog were to damage stock or urinate in store (once let alone each time) I would be mortified and not take them back in store until my dog can behave in a suitable manor.

Is it no wonder so many places are not dog friendly.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Reminds me why I don't go to [email protected] 

Is it really amusing to have dogs cocking their legs in a shop? 

I would be mortified and never go back if that happened to me I'm afraid. 

Not necessarily directed at anyone on this thread, but many months ago someone was complaining that staff were less than impressed when they had to get out the mop, again, while she was explaining gaily that her dog Always peed in their shop. 

Spare a thought for non doggy shoppers and the staff. Would you like a dog to visit your house and pee on your settee?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep, we took Dexter in there first day we had him. He didnt want to move so I had to carry him most of the time lol

Want to take him in again


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

I like taking mine in. Letting them pick a toy and a treat by themselves. They are good with the rabbits too just sit and look. The girls loved my rabbit but she died earlier on this year.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`ve never took Bailey to [email protected] Main reason I know if I don`t keep him glued to my side he will pee up something no doubt about it, and the stock isn`t mine to let him pee up and I wouldn`t like to buy something some dog had pee`d up. Goes past me why people let their dogs terrorise small animals. Poor things bad enough them being in a pet shop, then a strange PREDATOR comes upsetting them. People who let their dogs do that- you do know that small animals (rabbits especially) can have a heart attack if scared too much?


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Finley's an angel in PAH. Darwin is good, too, but when we visited last, the sales assistant got him that worked up while playing with him that he spewed all over the floor (Darwin, not the SA!)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Reminds me why I don't go to [email protected]
> 
> Is it really amusing to have dogs cocking their legs in a shop?
> 
> ...


Must admit, Milly's been known to have the odd accident in the vets (not in [email protected]) and I asked the staff for something to clean it up with. It would never occur to me to expect the staff to clean up after my dog - regardless where I was.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes I was embarrassed both times and offered to clean it up. The only reason we take them in, in the first place is the Vets is situated at the back of the store.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Canine K9 said:


> I`ve never took Bailey to [email protected] Main reason I know if I don`t keep him glued to my side he will pee up something no doubt about it, and the stock isn`t mine to let him pee up and I wouldn`t like to buy something some dog had pee`d up. Goes past me why people let their dogs terrorise small animals. Poor things bad enough them being in a pet shop, then a strange PREDATOR comes upsetting them. People who let their dogs do that- you do know that small animals (rabbits especially) can have a heart attack if scared too much?


Was that a dig at me? They sit well back and dont scare them. i would never allow that.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

In our local (opened approx 6 months ago), the rabbits etc. are as soon as you walk in so there's no escaping them. Not very well thought out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

McKenzie finds pet shops very exciting, but I always keep her well away from any animals in the shops as I'd hate for her to scare kittens or furries. 

As for dogs peeing up things, it's completely unacceptable IMO. If you know your dog tends to pee up things like that then you shouldn't take them in. If you don't expect it and it happens once, then why take them in again? It's just nasty.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I only took Tilly in once, she made a beeline for the bunnies, then skidded on the floor dragging me towards the pick n mix,.... Then tried to avoid CCTV & steal a ball! I leave her in the car now!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

lucy963 said:


> Was that a dig at me? They sit well back and dont scare them. i would never allow that.


No, just what I`ve observed from our local [email protected]


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

this site makes me laugh, id consider Lester very well behaved, very well behaved indeed....he has had a few incidents along the way but people writing things saying if my dog had EVER done that id never of taken them back in is pathetic, especially considering some of the things iv read that there dogs of done on [email protected] is a great store for socialising our pets so saying silly statements like dont take your dog in if he has an accident is silly....im not saying take your dog in an let it pee everywhere but to put it in perspective [email protected] was voted the number one company to work for in the uk this year, an why? because of its policy on animals being allowed instore and its profits.:incazzato:


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Canine K9 said:


> No, just what I`ve observed from our local [email protected]


Ok sorry jumped in.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

clayton1985 said:


> this site makes me laugh, id consider Lester very well behaved, very well behaved indeed....he has had a few incidents along the way but people writing things saying if my dog had EVER done that id never of taken them back in is pathetic, especially considering some of the things iv read that there dogs of done on [email protected] is a great store for socialising our pets so saying silly statements like dont take your dog in if he has an accident is silly....im not saying take your dog in an let it pee everywhere but to put it in perspective [email protected] was voted the number one company to work for in the uk this year, an why? because of its policy on animals being allowed instore and its profits.:incazzato:


Most dogs are able to hold there bladder for say 10mins to walk round a store 

If a dog has the chance to toilet before going in store then there wouldn't be any accidents 

I see no reason why 'accidents' should happen - I spent 4 hours on trains with Millie today and sitting in train stations and she never felt the need to urinate anywhere. We had a 20 min break between trains so I took her outside 

Its not that hard.

Lol and if you think I'm pathetic after reading about the terrible things my dog does on this forum so be it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> this site makes me laugh, id consider Lester very well behaved, very well behaved indeed....he has had a few incidents along the way but people writing things saying if my dog had EVER done that id never of taken them back in is pathetic, especially considering some of the things iv read that there dogs of done on [email protected] is a great store for socialising our pets so saying silly statements like dont take your dog in if he has an accident is silly....im not saying take your dog in an let it pee everywhere but to put it in perspective [email protected] was voted the number one company to work for in the uk this year, an why? because of its policy on animals being allowed instore and its profits.:incazzato:


[email protected] is a retail business. It is not designed for people to socialise their animals - I agree it's a great place to do that, but if your dog isn't going to behave appropriately then you shouldn't take it there IMO. People have to BUY those products - again, it's just nasty.

Yes, dogs will be dogs, but as dog owners we should minimise the opportunities our dogs have to do the wrong thing.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> Most dogs are able to hold there bladder for say 10mins to walk round a store
> 
> If a dog has the chance to toilet before going in store then there wouldn't be any accidents
> 
> ...


I didnt mention you or your dog at all, infact iv enjoyed your posts on this site alot so i regret you have taken my post personally. although there is a vast difference between a train and a pet store where every corner is laden with dog smells. my dog did have an accicdent in [email protected] when little but has not since, but according to some of the advice on here i should of not returned.....im not arguing for the sake of it..........lester has been on a 6 hour car journey (with toilet breaks) without accidents but taking such a detrimental view of those of dogs who do misbehave in the store could put off those who wish to enter with pups or even rescue dogs!!!!!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I always make sure my oldest dog goes first and my yorkie is carried as I don't trust her as much. He has marked once. It was my fault as I wasn't paying enough attention whilst I was trying out collars for my yorkie. I went and asked for some cleaner and did it myself. Whilst I was embarrassed it didn't stop me going again. They regularly go round pet friendly garden centres etc and it has never been an issue.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

clayton1985 said:


> I didnt mention you or your dog at all, infact iv enjoyed your posts on this site alot so i regret you have taken my post personally. although there is a vast difference between a train and a pet store where every corner is laden with dog smells. my dog did have an accicdent in [email protected] when little but has not since, but according to some of the advice on here i should of not returned.....im not arguing for the sake of it..........lester has been on a 6 hour car journey (with toilet breaks) without accidents but taking such a detrimental view of those of dogs who do misbehave in the store could put off those who wish to enter with pups or even rescue dogs!!!!!


You mentioned those who think they shouldn't go back if the dog urinates instore as 'pathetic' - I took it personally as I believe (puppies excluded) that with the relevant preparation ie walk before hand that an adult dog should be able to walk around an indoor environment without 'marking'.

To be honest the train was bloomin filthy  Millie would be more likely to go on carpet than on a solid floor in PAH any day 

Honest hand on heart if I thought Millie would be tempted to mark or kick off in there then I wouldn't take here in. If I thought she couldn't cope with the environment for any reason then I wouldn't subject her to it. I got Millie as a private rehome and have to admit t wouldn't of crossed my mind tomtake her to PAH to socialise 

On another note I wonder if owners were made to buy or pay for damaged stock if they would be abit more on the ball with there toilet needs. Maybe its because Millie is a female but I have never understood why its seen as acceptable by some for males to urinate up things as they like which would lead to problems when in places like PAH.

Sorry not aimed directly at you Clayton1985 - Im more thinking out loud


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I take my two into PAH, and it is now where I take Jake to get him weighed. 

Yes, my two have both had accidents in PAH. Jake hasn't had one in a few years, and I can't honestly remember the details but the once or twice he has done it, he was young... I still take him in, and he hasn't done it since. I am more vigilant now, and if he starts sniffing something a little too much, I quickly move him on - not that I need to these days, he hasn't shown an indication he wants to pee on anything for a good while. Arrow has peed in there once, and that was when OH had the lead. I was reading a product, and Arrow cocked his leg up a display. I had told OH to watch him because he might do that, and because he didn't watch him, I sent him up to the counter to apologise and let them know what happened. They were absolutely fine about it, and even gave the little pee monster a clap - and he still got a biscuit at the counter! Arrow has been in PAH again (with me holding the lead!) and he hasn't peed in there since. 

It isn't acceptable for dogs to pee on things, but I don't think it is unbelievable to think that they might want to - it is natural for dogs to pee where other dogs have, and unfortunately it is a vicious cycle in that respect. I won't stop taking my dogs in there because they have had a pee or two, but I do make sure I keep an eye on them and will move them on if I suspect they might - and that is why it hasn't happened since. 

As for the terrorising the small animals, I hate that. I try to avoid them, and the local PAH to me used to have the dog treats right next to the rabbits! They have moved it though, so I have no need or reason to go anywhere near where the rabbits are. There is another PAH nearby, and the small animals are right at the door - not the easiest. Although I have never been there with the dogs because I never make an intentional trip over there. It would be simple enough to avoid passing too close when entering the store, you can duck up the very first aisle, but it isn't so easy when you are trying to buy things at the counter. 

I do imagine some people will take unruly dogs in there, but it isn't really in PAHs best interest to stop customers taking dogs in there.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> On another note I wonder if owners were made to buy or pay for damaged stock if they would be abit more on the ball with there toilet needs.


That comment made me smile - because I often wonder a similar thing but with children. I work in a shop, and the number of kids who are left to run riot, smashing things, spilling things etc... and I have often wondered if parents would be more careful if they had to pay for the damaged stock. And the number of parents who don't even care what their children have done just astounds me...


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

One dog who I would never have taken into any shop was my old CS. Out of all male dogs I've owned he was the one who had to mark any strange object anywhere. We managed to avoid incident by knowing he'd head for the bicycle left lying on the ground, discarded sweatshirt or even picnic basket. 

So I certainly wouldn't have taken him into a shop! 

Dogs will be dogs. But owners should be OWNERS! Hyper vigilant.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Most dogs are able to hold there bladder for say 10mins to walk round a store
> 
> If a dog has the chance to toilet before going in store then there wouldn't be any accidents
> 
> ...


Except that once one dog has marked in there many others want to follow suit. It's not that they can't hold their bladders, it's that it smells like a toilet because other dogs have used it as one. And all it can take is you getting distracted for a moment for them to cock their leg.

I've taken my dogs into pet shops and various other public indoor places over the years and can count on one hand the number of times they've peed in there. I'm always extremely careful and watch like a hawk. If I stop to look at something my dog is in a sit so he can't pee up anything. With repeated exposure they do quickly learn the rules but I wouldn't say I'd never take them back if I dropped the ball and they did pee.

No, I don't think it's acceptable for dogs to go around a shop toileting or marking as they please but it's going to happen on occasion. Hell, my fully house trained dog had an accident in the house last weekend despite having been out not long before doing so. It's the people who either don't notice it or pretend not to notice it and just leave it there that p*ss me off.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> You mentioned those who think they shouldn't go back if the dog urinates instore as 'pathetic' - I took it personally as I believe (puppies excluded) that with the relevant preparation ie walk before hand that an adult dog should be able to walk around an indoor environment without 'marking'.
> 
> To be honest the train was bloomin filthy  Millie would be more likely to go on carpet than on a solid floor in PAH any day
> 
> ...


x when we are talking about our little ones i can understand how things get taken personally......i took Lester in there when he was little an too young to walk for long periods, because it was the most reliable place to meet other dogs an lots of peopl. Im trying to answer points as written so please excuse me if my answers are a little flippant. lol with the train i know exactly what you mean (especially when the door flips round when your only when your half way through :yikes very dirty even for dogs......i never expected Lester to mark when in there but he did, although he was corrected straightaway and he has never done it since i dont think i should avoid the place completely and he is always walked before he goes in...by this point im not excusing bad behaviour but the mark up in this store more than accounts for such accidents, it also taught as part of the mangement course as being expected and one of the reason the stores is flourishing is because of its accepting nature....one of its charities encourages bringing rescue dogs in for socialisation....again milliepoochie this isnt meant as a direct argument with yourself as i really have enjoyed your posts im just expressing my point


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Take the Pickles in to [email protected]?

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes theyvare allowed, one staff member there loves Buddy. I try to get him past the small animals as fast as possible with him being a terrier.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> this site makes me laugh, id consider Lester very well behaved, very well behaved indeed....he has had a few incidents along the way but people writing things saying if my dog had EVER done that id never of taken them back in is pathetic, especially considering some of the things iv read that there dogs of done on here.......*[email protected] is a great store for socialising our pets *so saying silly statements like dont take your dog in if he has an accident is silly....im not saying take your dog in an let it pee everywhere but to put it in perspective [email protected] was voted the number one company to work for in the uk this year, an why? because of its policy on animals being allowed instore and its profits.:incazzato:


*Shudder* at the bolded. If Pets at Home is anything like the US corporate stores Petsmart and PetCo, then NO they are not a good place to socialize. To me socialization is well-controlled interactions in safe places, not being accosted by a whirling dervish dog flipping through isles on a flexi leash held by an owner who seems oblivious to the locking function or that it might be a good idea to use it, let alone the havoc the dog is causing.

As for the peeing, it's not that hard to keep a dog from marking if you're vigilant, which I would be if I thought my dog might do it. It's not like they just let loose out of the blue, most dogs have a very definitive "I'm about to mark" air about them. At least IME.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> *Shudder* at the bolded. If Pets at Home is anything like the US corporate stores Petsmart and PetCo, then NO they are not a good place to socialize. To me socialization is well-controlled interactions in safe places, not being accosted by a whirling dervish dog flipping through isles on a flexi leash held by an owner who seems oblivious to the locking function or that it might be a good idea to use it, let alone the havoc the dog is causing.
> 
> As for the peeing, it's not that hard to keep a dog from marking if you're vigilant, which I would be if I thought my dog might do it. It's not like they just let loose out of the blue, most dogs have a very definitive "I'm about to mark" air about them. At least IME.


I don't often disagree with you ouesi but with littler dogs it is difficult to spot the signs in time. It sounds like they are as always more of a problem than the big dogs. Closer to the ground and all. Jmho not making it right but i absolutely could not have stopped ninja the two times she marked indoors. Once at mums over my brothers vizsla pups scent and once in the bar over our friends incontinent bitches dribble. Both times were almost instantaneous i spotted what was about to happen but .....


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> *Shudder* at the bolded. If Pets at Home is anything like the US corporate stores Petsmart and PetCo, then NO they are not a good place to socialize. To me socialization is well-controlled interactions in safe places, not being accosted by a whirling dervish dog flipping through isles on a flexi leash held by an owner who seems oblivious to the locking function or that it might be a good idea to use it, let alone the havoc the dog is causing.
> 
> As for the peeing, it's not that hard to keep a dog from marking if you're vigilant, which I would be if I thought my dog might do it. It's not like they just let loose out of the blue, most dogs have a very definitive "I'm about to mark" air about them. At least IME.


to me proper socialisation is preparing for the unexpected which is exactly what [email protected] caters for....its great our pets meeting others in controlled enviroments but its out of that it really it matters......once you have learnt the 'Tells' its alot more obvious but early days are completely different....are we saying someone who has a new rescue should avoid [email protected], or a new puppy or even those who have had a few accidents but are trying to learn????...seems kinda cruel for an understanding site


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> to me proper socialisation is preparing for the unexpected which is exactly what [email protected] caters for....its great our pets meeting others in controlled enviroments but its out of that it really it matters......once you have learnt the 'Tells' its alot more obvious but early days are completely different....*are we saying someone who has a new rescue should avoid [email protected]*, or a new puppy or even those who have had a few accidents but are trying to learn????...seems kinda cruel for an understanding site


Uh... Hell yes I'm saying if you have a new rescue you should avoid places like Pets at Home!!

One of the biggest mistakes I see with rescues is new owners wanting to take the dog everywhere and introduce him to everything. That's the last thing you should be doing. New rescues need time and space to settle in to their new homes, learn about their new humans and forge a relationship. There will be plenty of time for "socializing" later, once there is already a solid beginning of a relationship of mutual understanding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> to me proper socialisation is preparing for the unexpected which is exactly what [email protected] caters for....its great our pets meeting others in controlled enviroments but its out of that it really it matters......once you have learnt the 'Tells' its alot more obvious but early days are completely different....are we saying someone who has a new rescue should avoid [email protected], or a new puppy or even those who have had a few accidents but are trying to learn????...seems kinda cruel for an understanding site


Oh and to add, you don't prepare for the unexpected by throwing the unexpected at your dog any more than you prepare for a famine by starving. 
You prepare a dog for the unexpected by building tons and tons of positive associations, a solid relationship and trust building activities. Then when the unexpected does happen the dog will have a solid foundation to support him so he won't need to fall in to bad behaviors or decisions.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Uh... Hell yes I'm saying if you have a new rescue you should avoid places like Pets at Home!!
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes I see with rescues is new owners wanting to take the dog everywhere and introduce him to everything. That's the last thing you should be doing. New rescues need time and space to settle in to their new homes, learn about their new humans and forge a relationship. There will be plenty of time for "socializing" later, once there is already a solid beginning of a relationship of mutual understanding.


im not meaning to be rude, but your being pedantic, early stages of rescue are exactly as you describe but after that its all about making your pet comfortable with the outside world with your guidance...in the uk [email protected] sponsors alot of things including a charity using the socialisation of rescue dogs using there store!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Quinn, Pixie and Reuben have all been to pets at home, never pee'd on anything luckily. Pixie does 'clean up' for them around the pick and mix section though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> im not meaning to be rude, but your being pedantic, early stages of rescue are exactly as you describe but after that its all about making your pet comfortable with the outside world with your guidance...in the uk [email protected] sponsors alot of things including a charity for the socialisation of rescue dogs using there store!


I thought I made it pretty clear in my first post that this is all contingent on IF Pets at Home is what I think it is.

Outside of that, my added reply still stands, you don't prepare a dog for the unexpected by throwing the unexpected at them. That's my opinion based on my experience and the knowledge of those far more experienced and smarter than me.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I thought I made it pretty clear in my first post that this is all contingent on IF Pets at Home is what I think it is.
> 
> Outside of that, my added reply still stands, you don't prepare a dog for the unexpected by throwing the unexpected at them. That's my opinion based on my experience and the knowledge of those far more experienced and smarter than me.


it was good to hear your view and it has been before....im in no way disagreeing with you but were adults an we have different points of veiw and we all learn from those of us with more knowledge


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

clayton1985 said:


> im not meaning to be rude, but your being pedantic, early stages of rescue are exactly as you describe but after that its all about making your pet comfortable with the outside world with your guidance...in the uk [email protected] sponsors alot of things including a charity using the socialisation of rescue dogs using there store!


Mmmmm...local rescue...you make it sound so good !ll,

They stand outside with a tin , and the odd cuddle of a dog


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Getting off topic, but surely the unexpected just happens? Even if you never took them to somewhere like [email protected] you can't control their environment to the extent that they are never thrown into the unexpected. My yorkie startles easily. By just getting on with life, including the unexpected, and reacting calmly when things happen she in turn is calmer and less startled. I go to several indoor dog friendly places and [email protected] has been a useful experience to ensure they manage in a variety of situations.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Mmmmm...local rescue...you make it sound so good !ll,
> 
> They stand outside with a tin , and the odd cuddle of a dog


Local rescue?.....i doubt that is what id call it.....especially with the amount of money given


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I wouldnt dream of letting my girls pee in [email protected] or harrass the small animals, Lola is a star in there Apple has only been in once and was as good as gold, why would people let there dogs pee up food and stuff you wouldnt allow a child to be destructive in a shop so in my eyes same goes for our animals!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I take Brock to pets at home fairly often... It's good for impulse control (toys and chews, not the small animals) it's one of the few places dogs are always on leads so I can manage his greetings better and it's somewhere interesting for him to go that doesn't put a strain on his leg. I'm always having to think of places to take him that involve lots of stimulation without over exercising him.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> He also *tries *to terrorize the guinea pigs


Just because he tries doesn't mean I let him.

Sorry for not having my dog 100% perfectly obedience trained at 20 weeks old  :


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, i take my lot there all the time, dai's favourite shop


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well that's my Sunday sorted  Off to PAH with an excitable pup. 

What should I do if he does try to mark things in there  ? He hasn't had much experience in "indoor places which aren't home" (except for the car, the vets and his puppy classes) which is sort of why I'm taking him to PAH to check he doesn't mark (and that he's ok with slippery floors.) 

(He's being home-boarded at xmas so I'm trying to increase his experience with novel indoor places, and check he doesn't mark any of them. It would be pretty embarrassing if he marked all over the home-boarders house )


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Make sure he goes before you take him in, walk down the middle of the aisles and watch out for him sniffing.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Yup they're allowed  We take Blade all the time, but it takes us about 45 mins longer to get around as -everyone- stops us to give him a stroke.* He also tries to terrorize the guinea pigs , and likes to scare grumpy old men with toilet brush dogs :eek*:


Hahahahahaha


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Take ours in all the time. Had some lovely experiences - like when we took Loki (great dane, then 12 weeks old) and met two toy poodles Fizzy and Hercules (16 weeks - they would each have fitted up one of Loki's nostrils). I had a friend whose parents used to take their westie in for his birthday every year and let him lunge at the rabbits for a treat. Can't say I approved of that. The guinea pigs and things sometimes go very quiet and hide in the logs etc when Loki looks over, dripping slime, but I wouldn't let him deliberately shock them.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lizz1155 said:


> Well that's my Sunday sorted  Off to PAH with an excitable pup.
> 
> What should I do if he does try to mark things in there  ? He hasn't had much experience in "indoor places which aren't home" (except for the car, the vets and his puppy classes) which is sort of why I'm taking him to PAH to check he doesn't mark (and that he's ok with slippery floors.)
> 
> (He's being home-boarded at xmas so I'm trying to increase his experience with novel indoor places, and check he doesn't mark any of them. It would be pretty embarrassing if he marked all over the home-boarders house )


I keep mine close to my side, don't let him stop to sniff things and if I'm there to actually shop and stop to look at something he's in a sit or a down so he can't pee up anything while my attention is elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I don't often disagree with you ouesi but with littler dogs it is difficult to spot the signs in time. It sounds like they are as always more of a problem than the big dogs. Closer to the ground and all. Jmho not making it right but i absolutely could not have stopped ninja the two times she marked indoors. Once at mums over my brothers vizsla pups scent and once in the bar over our friends incontinent bitches dribble. Both times were almost instantaneous i spotted what was about to happen but .....


Yes, it's harder with little dogs, but still totally doable. I know many a time I've been in pet-store type situations watching a little dog thinking "oh my! That dog is about to pee on that display and the owner has no clue!" and sure enough the dog widdles on something. Not cool. 
I don't have any special powers of observation, if I can see it about to happen, surely the dog's owner should learn the signs of their own dog no?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bonnie once shoplifted in a pet shop  they had left the chews down at floor level and she just picked one up and had it chomped in a few seconds. The owner was busy at the time so I just made a quick exit. 
I don't tend to take Amber in pets at home as she views the guinea pigs and rabbits as the live food counter like the deli counter in Sainsburys  and its only the glass that stops her from getting them.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Surely all this marking in inappropriate places stems from what I have read on here about letting dogs sniff around and pee when out on walks. Up lamp posts, on flower beds etc. To me, if a dog is on a short lead it should be walking beside you and not thinking about sniffing anything. Let the lead out when you get to an appropriate place and stop walking while it has a sniff around, but on lead equals walking and not sniffing (unless on a flexi)


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Surely all this marking in inappropriate places stems from what I have read on here about letting dogs sniff around and pee when out on walks. Up lamp posts, on flower beds etc. To me, if a dog is on a short lead it should be walking beside you and not thinking about sniffing anything. Let the lead out when you get to an appropriate place and stop walking while it has a sniff around, but on lead equals walking and not sniffing (unless on a flexi)


Don't agree with this,on our night time walk which is just walking round the estate or along some streets they have to pee somewhere otherwise there's no point in taking them out.

I'm not a fan of Flexi's and as I have 3 dogs (at the moment,usually 2),3 Flexi's would be a nightmare and potentially very dangerous.

Mine are allowed to sniff.

Craven is on his lead a lot,it wouldn't be much fun for him or me if it was just walking.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster loves it I think he marked once or twice but I keep a close eye on him. I don't take him near the rabbits because they're on the ground in those clear pens so it must be stressful enough for them without having a predator staring at them. He was quite taken with a bearded dragon last time we went though.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I never take Charlie in, not after last time, he pulled out a table and chair, got his bib on, ripped open a pack of food, got his knife and fork out and proceeded to eat the whole bag, needless to say, we wont be going back  

Some dogs :nono:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Blitz said:


> *Surely all this marking in inappropriate places stems from what I have read on here about letting dogs sniff around and pee when out on walks*. Up lamp posts, on flower beds etc. To me, if a dog is on a short lead it should be walking beside you and not thinking about sniffing anything. Let the lead out when you get to an appropriate place and stop walking while it has a sniff around, but on lead equals walking and not sniffing (unless on a flexi)


I disagree. My dogs haven't made a habit of peeing in inappropriate places but have been allowed to sniff and pee on all their walks. They've learned that they don't pee in the train station, bus station, bank, post office, pet shop, building class was held in, vets etc without any problems. Spen is the only one who hasn't been a regular visitor to shops and banks and he's never even tried to cock his leg in the vets or in the pet shop the couple of times he's been in. Or in anyone elses house for that matter. Yet on a walk we can be stopping every 2 steps for a sniff and a pee.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> I disagree. My dogs haven't made a habit of peeing in inappropriate places but have been allowed to sniff and pee on all their walks. They've learned that they don't pee in the train station, bus station, bank, post office, pet shop, building class was held in, vets etc without any problems. Spen is the only one who hasn't been a regular visitor to shops and banks and he's never even tried to cock his leg in the vets or in the pet shop the couple of times he's been in. Or in anyone elses house for that matter. Yet on a walk we can be stopping every 2 steps for a sniff and a pee.


That is fine because you have trained your dog. But dogs that are constantly sniffing around and cocking their leg wherever they are not going to differentiate when they go somewhere it is not allowed.

Cravensmum, why don't you walk to somewhere appropriate for peeing and stop while you allow the dogs to sniff around and have a pee. If they are doing it everywhere then people have to walk in it and toddlers will do a lot worse than walk in it! I do not know why but the sight of pee dripping down walls and posts makes me feel ill. Dogs only need one pee, the others are just marking and are antisocial in certain places. I am not thinking you are one that would let our dogs pee in Pets at Home though


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Cravensmum, why don't you walk to somewhere appropriate for peeing and stop while you allow the dogs to sniff around and have a pee. If they are doing it everywhere then people have to walk in it and toddlers will do a lot worse than walk in it! I do not know why but the sight of pee dripping down walls and posts makes me feel ill. Dogs only need one pee, the others are just marking and are antisocial in certain places. I am not thinking you are one that would let our dogs pee in Pets at Home though


There is nowhere appropriate to take them late at night,apart from the grass verges at the edge of the estate road,there are no houses on that side.

I do not allow them to pee anywhere,they are not allowed to pee on private property,whether that's a hedge,flowers or wall.

But on the way there they are allowed to stop and sniff.

Sadly we can't all live in nice wide open spaces and have to make the best of what we have.I have to walk mine where I can.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> There is nowhere appropriate to take them late at night,apart from the grass verges at the edge of the estate road,there are no houses on that side.
> 
> *I do not allow them to pee anywhere*,they are not allowed to pee on private property,whether that's a hedge,flowers or wall.
> 
> ...


So you do have well trained dogs who know when they are allowed to pee, and when they are not. That's the point, isn't it? It's dogs who pee anywhere that's the issue, and the owners don't do anything to stop them

It's obviously much easier having a bitch (one of the few advantages I've found). But out of the dogs I've had only one was a real problem, but even then I knew that he would pee up anything given half the chance, and made sure he didn't have the opportunity. Although sometimes it was a good shout that gave him cause for enough pause for me to be able to pull him away.

Old habits die hard - fishermen often leave their bikes and bags where I walk on the sea wall, and I'm still watching Bess like a hawk, even though she doesn't scent mark.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> So you do have well trained dogs who know when they are allowed to pee, and when they are not. That's the point, isn't it? It's dogs who pee anywhere that's the issue, and the owners don't do anything to stop them
> 
> It's obviously much easier having a bitch (one of the few advantages I've found). But out of the dogs I've had only one was a real problem, but even then I knew that he would pee up anything given half the chance, and made sure he didn't have the opportunity. Although sometimes it was a good shout that gave him cause for enough pause for me to be able to pull him away.
> 
> Old habits die hard - fishermen often leave their bikes and bags where I walk on the sea wall, and I'm still watching Bess like a hawk, even though she doesn't scent mark.


I wouldn't say they were well trained,Flint would pee up anything given half a chance.

So I have to constantly watch him.

And yes he has peed once in Pets at home,but considering we go in weekly he has peed once in at least 104 visits.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We always take Dillon in, never had any problem, there are always lots of other dogs in there as well.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> I never take Charlie in, not after last time, he pulled out a table and chair, got his bib on, ripped open a pack of food, got his knife and fork out and proceeded to eat the whole bag, needless to say, we wont be going back
> 
> Some dogs :nono:


Aaaah! Greed! The most reliable of instincts! :thumbup:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Aaaah! Greed! The most reliable of instincts! :thumbup:


Hey! Who shouted "he must get it from his owner!"


----------



## Grace Bob (Sep 20, 2013)

I take Bob into pets at home but it takes a long to go round the shop as he has to said hello to other people and there dogs (not interested in the rabbits or mice) and the staff and has a good sniff at the dog food in case it would interested him lol


----------

